# The Theater Bug Has Spread. What Would You Do With $2000?



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been incognito for a while but I'm back again... So a friend of mine stops by my house last night. I talk to him but he hasnt been over my house in some time. He took one look at my system and wants me to set up something for him. So now I have a $2000 budget for an entry level system (I always find it funny because he has more money then dirt and could afford anything). I'm going to his house on Thursday to look at his living room, take some measurements, and discuss what he wants..... Heres what I know right now. He needs Everything, excluding a source. He's got an X-Box1, tv and cable box. He wants entry level projector and screen(its going to be a pull down with his tv mounted on wall behind it). Because of kids he wants inwall speakers. I dont think he's too concerned about more then 5.1 channels when it comes to a receiver. Lets not forget hdmi cables and speaker wire. I've already got a basic plan sight unseen but before I say anything,,,, I'd like to know what would you do? How would you spend the money??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For a projector I would say the BenQ w1070 or the Optima HD25... That will leave you with about $1100-1200 for the rest.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wondered where u been...lol
This is a really tall order. Especially if your system is his yardstick. Without hitting the technical side yet, I would ask to revisit the in wall idea. Kids will grow, and can also be taught to leave things alone. I have 3 kids, and many nieces and nephews, and with many gatherings, zero incidents. Add to that the work of pulling wire, and mounting (semi) permanent speakers.(with marginal performance on a limited budget). I guess I smell buyers remorse is all. Good to see you typing again! You must've been consumed by/with your new gear! 
What are the room dims, and openings etc...?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My concern is that he is using this "entry level" projector in a livingroom system. Is he going to be able to make the room very dark? An entry level projector such as the ones listed above are not going to cut it if the room is still going to have some light filtering through the windows


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's a good point tony. I also think with the aforementioned budget, he'll hit the limit with a projector and subwoofer. Rawsaw has a nice system, and there's not a force on earth that could duplicate it for 2k. Maybe his friend doesn't really want that much, but I think he'll be repurchasing some things shortly after the build.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I am going to also add that 2k would be a stretch. Maybe if you found a few used items that you could steal 2 thousand will get spent very quickly. Alot of entry level systems can spend that on Projector and receiver. I would also add that in wall may not be the best option either but it is just my opinion. Are you going to be able to sway him on the budget or the in wall speaker idea?


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Wondered where u been...lol
> This is a really tall order. Especially if your system is his yardstick. Without hitting the technical side yet, I would ask to revisit the in wall idea. Kids will grow, and can also be taught to leave things alone. I have 3 kids, and many nieces and nephews, and with many gatherings, zero incidents. Add to that the work of pulling wire, and mounting (semi) permanent speakers.(with marginal performance on a limited budget). I guess I smell buyers remorse is all. Good to see you typing again! You must've been consumed by/with your new gear!
> What are the room dims, and openings etc...?


Yes, I've been a bit busy the last 2 months but I'm off of work now so I have all the time in the world... I'm always trying to get people/friends/family into home theater. Its the same thing every time. Someone comes over, they get a look and demo of what I have, then they all want it. Untilllllll they ask price. Then its bulging eyes and sticker shock. I explain that you dont have to spend $10k but itll run you about $2k for bargain basement set up. Its the magic number. This is something that I'd like to do for people, maybe as a hobby to pick up some extra cash while doing what I love. I think the average Joe isnt really picky. They want a big screen, basic surround sound, simplicity, bass. Hopefully they get hooked and upgrade in time.... Right now with my buddy I dont have to much to go on because we talked briefly last night but I'll be at his house on Thursday and know more then.

I think $2k is very do-able. You can pick up several HD projectors for just a tick under a grand (I can get him a discount through my girlfriend at Staples). Screens are cheap, Walmart actually carries a wide variety on their website. 5.1 channel receivers from all the major companies run about $200-500 all over. Its the speakers that are the hump. There is a lot of cheap entry level out there but the sound goes hand in hand. In Walls are an even tougher find but regardless I know there is some quality to be found/had.... I'm thinking/looking at PE for much of this. Without a doubt I'll grab the wiring from there. I think many of their subs are great for starter systems, they wont blow you away but theyre solid at a great price. They do carry Pioneer receivers but I'll look around for some options from Yamaha, Onkyo, and Denon. 

What I'd like to do is put together 3 or 4 basic systems in general of different types in which components can be mixed and matched all hovering around that $2k figure. Using either a projector or say 60"ish tv... I think I could sell a lot of people on that with that price.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Champagne dreams on a warm beer budget. I would start looking at the used market. If he needs:

Bluray
Receiver
projector
Screen
Speakers (in wall) *btw will he be ripping down the drywall to install and run the speaker wires?*

For 2k I would:

Keep current TV
Sony S5100 blu ray $90
Receiver Onkyo TX-NR828 or Denon X3000 from www.accessories4less.com $600

Subwoofer for those on a strict budget
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1200-12-120-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-629
Upgrade?
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/stf-2.html

That's about a grand total. Now speakers are Very particular to the person, I would suggest some auditioning. But that should take all of the rest. Again the used market may have some gems out there.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

A4Less has an entry level 5.1 Denon for like $110

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/denavr1513/denon-avr-1513-5.1ch-home-theater-receiver-3d-ready/1.html

Can't imagine you can beat that deal! Then I would visit with Jon for an A1rxc/A2rx speaker package. Enough quality to impress him & stay in budget.

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Andre said:


> Champagne dreams on a warm beer budget. I would start looking at the used market. If he needs:
> 
> Bluray
> Receiver
> ...


Keep in mind he has his Xbox1 and cable box for a source. If I know him this is mainly for his two daughters and their movies. I'm sure he'll be watching some football games and a little online gaming from time to time. I want to say he's got a 50" tv now... Looking online at Staples they have several projectors around $1k and again I'll get him a discount on that. The screen is gonna be around $150 give or take depending on size. A quick look at some basic receivers from several different companies, around 80watts x 5, $250-400. I personally told him I wouldnt go with in-walls but I feel he wants to set it and forget it, not be working about the kids knocking them over or fingers pushing in dust caps.... Wiring wont be a problem. He owns a HVAC company, he's a certified electrician, plus has gotten into flipping houses also. He's got a crew of 10 men and 5 vans so they'll be doing what I tell them and being its the boss's house I'm sure they'll do their best. lol....

When I sit down with him on Thursday it'll give us both a chance to go over some things. I know I could get him to spend more but I'd like to keep it close to his budget. This is sort of a spur of the moment decision on his part. I gotta strike while the iron is hot. lolol.. I just want to help my friend out and put a smile on his face when he sits down with the family...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Let me give you a little insight on the type of guy he is. One, he's got money. He doesnt just part with it. lol. If he gets it in his head he wants something, he buys it. But he likes to save cash. If he wants a Corvette, he could buy a new one off the showroom floor but he wont do that. He'll go to the auction and grab a used one for $25k. If I told him I had friends selling $10k worth of HT equipment for 5k, he'd jump on it BUT if I asked him to just spend that same amount on new gear, he wont...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> My concern is that he is using this "entry level" projector in a livingroom system. Is he going to be able to make the room very dark? An entry level projector such as the ones listed above are not going to cut it if the room is still going to have some light filtering through the windows


Did you miss my post? this is a real question and should be taken into very serious consideration. If the room cant be made completely dark those inexpensive projectors are going to be a big disappointment.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition Has some inexpensive in walls.

Perhaps a powered soundbar and skip the receiver, its an option.

The Optoma DH1011 is a bright projector that is HD $682 on amazon


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the BenQ w1070 will be fine even if the room is not light controlled, as long as he doesn't go too big on the screen size. We had our room semi light controlled and could still watch movies with the lights on in the room with a 134" screen (in ECO mode). It looked better when it was in a dark room but it still looked good with the lights on for most scenes. If you try to watch a movie that is mostly dark you will have a problem in a well lit room, but watching sports and gaming should be fine in a lit room.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Did you miss my post? this is a real question and should be taken into very serious consideration. If the room cant be made completely dark those inexpensive projectors are going to be a big disappointment.


Sorry, I did read your post but got sidetracked here.... Yes, true that can be an issue, and I told him this. I've got room darkening drapes in my room and said he would most likely have to buy them. He didnt have a problem with it. I'll tell you what, I've got the Optoma HD131XE and it does surprisingly well with light(biggest problem I have with it is its a bit noisy). I've got it on eco mode. There is a window to the side of the screen and 2 more opposite, plus the recessed lighting in the ceiling. Now I wouldnt watch a movie with all the lights on (particularly a darker styled film) and expect to get the best picture but I will say you can have the lights on or the opposite windows drapes open and still get a good bright picture for casual viewing(the way my house is positioned I only get direct sunlight through those front 2 windows early in the morning). Its the side window light that kills it, washes it right out. Either way, without a doubt he's gonna get some drapes and hang them.... I need to get there and take some measurements, look at the lay out. I'm pretty sure he has 10' ceilings. He mentions he's gonna have to raise his ceiling fan because he thinks itll be in the way. Plus I told him he'll have to get an outlet put in for the projector. I'm not even sure what the throw will be. I cant say to much now because again, I have to go there in 2 days to check it all out...


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Andre said:


> http://www.htd.com/Products/high-definition Has some inexpensive in walls.
> 
> Perhaps a powered soundbar and skip the receiver, its an option.
> 
> The Optoma DH1011 is a bright projector that is HD $682 on amazon


Bite your tongue! Soundbar?! lololol... If this was his bedroom I may suggest that but even then I'd still try for the receiver and speakers.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't know I have heard some pretty nice soundbars. My TV in the family room sits in a niche above the fireplace and I didn't even have room for one of those. I rigged up some Audioengine 2s for that spot, its not bad.

You can always pitch him your stuff and you get an upgrade...:T


----------

